# 4 does (should) be bred! (DOTTIE & HONEY HAD BABIES!)



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

The 13th my lop doe Dottie got bred by our Lionhead buck Floyd! And today, one of our other lop does Dumpling got bred by our Angora buck AND two of our Lionhead does (Honey and Dumpie) got bred to our other Lionhead buck Ric!

Here's Floyd! He is Dotties baby daddy!









Here's Ric! He will be Dumpie and Honeys baby daddy!









And heres Malcom!! He will be Dumplings baby daddy! Btw we shaved him last month is why his hair is so short.









Heres Dottie








Heres Honey








Dumpling








And finally Dumpie!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

When I first read the title, I honestly thought this thread was for goats. Then I saw all the cute rabbits and realized I assumed wrong! 😅

What cute, beautiful, and handsome buns you have!! Can't wait to see their kits! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> When I first read the title, I honestly thought this thread was for goats. Then I saw all the cute rabbits and realized I assumed wrong! 😅
> 
> What cute, beautiful, and handsome buns you have!! Can't wait to see their kits! 😍


Hahha!😂😂😂

I can't wait either!😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww nice looking bucks. The does all look so shy! I do hope you post alot of pictures when the wee ones are born. Cant wait to see who they take after, and how many!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww nice looking bucks. The does all look so shy! I do hope you post alot of pictures when the wee ones are born. Cant wait to see who they take after, and how many!


I will!😁. I cant wait to see how many either!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh yay! How cute and exciting! I also thought it would be goats lol, but bunnies are a nice surprise!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh yay! How cute and exciting! I also thought it would be goats lol, but bunnies are a nice surprise!


Haha!!😂😂😆😆😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> How exciting.


It is!!😋😋😋


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How fun! I'm done breeding rabbits until spring so I'll be stalking this thread to cure my withdrawals 🙄😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> How fun! I'm done breeding rabbits until spring so I'll be stalking this thread to cure my withdrawals 🙄😆


Aww okay😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well guys we are getting closer to more babies!! Friday we are moving all the bred does to their nesting boxes!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We have a few babies who will be going to their new home Friday too! They are 6 Holland lops. Today one of our Dutch babies went to her new home today so yay! Our friend who got the baby Dutch just had a new human baby so yay to that too! A chunky 12 Lb baby girl!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

We need pictures before they leave!! (Pretty please) 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> We need pictures before they leave!! (Pretty please) 😁


Here lol
Their ears haven't loped yet lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! Hopefully everything goes well


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! Hopefully everything goes well


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Looking good.


Thanks Pam!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

My goodness, they sure are very CUTE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> My goodness, they sure are very CUTE!


Haha thanks!😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dottie is due the 17th of this month!!! My sister said she is already trying to start making her little nest!😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so everyone is moved to cages with nesting boxes except Dumpling. Which will be moved tomorrow! We are getting closer to babies!!! Like stated above Dottie is due the 17th!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ill try my best to get a bunch when they arrive!!!!


Rancho Draco said:


> I can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> When I first read the title, I honestly thought this thread was for goats. Then I saw all the cute rabbits and realized I assumed wrong! 😅
> 
> What cute, beautiful, and handsome buns you have!! Can't wait to see their kits! 😍





Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! Hopefully everything goes well


Andddd we have babies!!

Dottie had 8 babies!!!😍😍

Babies








Dottie









Baby daddy Floyd😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

YAY!! Congrats! 🥳

Is Dottie a Holland Lop (or Mini Lop) and Floyd a Lion Head?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Also here's a couple of our baby rabbit Lionlops for sale!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> YAY!! Congrats! 🥳
> 
> Is Dottie a Holland Lop (or Mini Lop) and Floyd a Lion Head?


Yes Dottie is a Holland lop and he is double main Lion Head!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They are adorable!! Have you ever had any with lopped ears from breeding this cross?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They are so cute! I'm not used to seeing pinkies in the nest. All of mine are blue and black.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Omg congratulations!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> They are adorable!! Have you ever had any with lopped ears from breeding this cross?


Yes I have! Quick a lot actually 😁❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> They are so cute! I'm not used to seeing pinkies in the nest. All of mine are blue and black.


Thanks!! I can't believe all of these are pink! She has had different colors of babies but never all pink at birth!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Omg congratulations!


Thanks!!😁😁😁❤❤❤


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe how cute! Congratulations!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So much fluff!!


Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks!! I can't believe all of these are pink! She has had different colors of babies but never all pink at birth!


I didn't know they can have babies that _aren't _pink. What other colors do you see? Black?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> So much fluff!!
> 
> I didn't know they can have babies that _aren't _pink. What other colors do you see? Black?


Black, purpleish, gray. White with spots. And a lot more👍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I had no idea! Next time you get colored babies, you've got to show me pictures! 😃


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I had no idea! Next time you get colored babies, you've got to show me pictures! 😃


I will!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I had no idea! Next time you get colored babies, you've got to show me pictures! 😃


Heres some we had last December the day they were born! They were lionheads


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Love the spots!! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Love the spots!! 😍


I know right??!!!!😍


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I had no idea! Next time you get colored babies, you've got to show me pictures! 😃


Here's some from this spring


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Here's some from this spring
> View attachment 217402
> View attachment 217401


How adorable are they!!!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

@Kaitlyn here's some rabbit owners!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

K.B. said:


> @Kaitlyn here's some rabbit owners!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Thanks so much!


Welcome to the Rabbit spot LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm @Rancho Draco Guys!!!!! Honey had 7, healthy babies!!!
A couple of them are Harley Quinn's!! And some just speckled! 
I'll get pics tomorrow!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tonight or tomorrow Dumpling and Dumpie should have their babies too!!! I'm not sure on Dumpling if she's bred or not. She looks and feels the same size but Dumpie on the other hand has a really big and tight belly!😁. I hope they both have babies!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Also, tomorrow we may put a couple more doe's with bucks. If we did it would we would be breeding Thumper (mini Rex) to Peanut (Rex buck) and Lolypop (our harley Quinn Holland lop doe) to Flipper ( Holland lop buck) And breed our Dutch doe ( Holly) to our Dutch buck (Apple). I may also breed my other Holland lop doe to Flipper as well. We shall see what tomorrow brings as right now it is 3:00am and I have to get up at 6 lol ........ If we do breed them I'll get pics of who all will be baby mamas and baby Daddy's!! I'll update y'all on what we do.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So exciting!!! Can't wait for pics!! 😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So exciting!!! Can't wait for pics!! 😁





Rancho Draco said:


> Yay! 😊


Ill get pics when we go back out to check on them in a little bit!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We have another surprise this morning!! Dumpie had 7 babies!!!! This is her first time so I hope they stay healthy and all live! 

Ill get pics later as stated above!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

That is sooo exciting! Congrats to you and mamas!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> That is sooo exciting! Congrats to you and mamas!


It really is! Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So many babies! 7 seems to be what all your does have decided on😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> So many babies! 7 seems to be what all your does have decided on😆


Aprently so lol. We shall see if Dumpling has any babies or not. I kinda don't think so just going based on how she looks and how heavy she is. Which she isn't heavy soooo hmmm.. we will have to see! If she has babies she will probably only have like 4


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So we decided to wait until January to breed the other doe's so we will have early spring babies.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I can't imagine only 4 babies the smallest litter that I've had here is 6. I'm planning to start breeding again in a couple months so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I keep forgetting your talking about Rabbits. I keep thinking goats😱. .smallest litter 6???😱😜🤣😂🐐


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I keep forgetting your talking about Rabbits. I keep thinking goats😱. .smallest litter 6???😱😜🤣😂🐐


That would be a lot of goats! It would be even stranger if I told you the biggest litter I've had is 13!😜


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Can you imagine HOW WIDE that goat would be????😱🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She would need a trailer to carry her belly around! 🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

A Goat mobile...with side flaps! Lol 🤣😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I keep forgetting your talking about Rabbits. I keep thinking goats😱. .smallest litter 6???😱😜🤣😂🐐


Omg 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Can you imagine HOW WIDE that goat would be????😱🤣😂🤣😂


That would not be a wide goat....that would be a dead goat LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I can't imagine only 4 babies the smallest litter that I've had here is 6. I'm planning to start breeding again in a couple months so I'm pretty excited!


Yep, we've had only 3 before😁


----------

